# My New Horse!



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats! (it's Preliminary aka Prelim btw )

His registered name is under Westwood Warrier just in case you were having trouble finding his USEA record. It's a weird spelling but definitely makes him unique!

He's gorgeous from the other pics i've seen.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^hahaha, yea, spelling, ain't my thang!  lolz oh and congrats on finding Reilly a home!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> And please, noone make mean and rude comments about how he will go lame and all that crap, because it's untrue.


Why do you think people will say he'll go lame? And how do you know he won't... absesses can happen anytime to any horse:wink:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm. All the best I guess.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

can't wait to see pics of you and him together......congrats


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks  I'm just happy he went to someone who can actually use him and train him out of his bad habits (biting, kicking, rearing). I just don't know how.

I expect pics of Geoffrey when he gets home!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Because when I told people that he had some stuff with his hocks and ruffing around his navicular(which is compleatly normal for his breed) people were saying stupid things about him going lame and such. And absess can happen, it isn't often though

Oh and eventerdrew, of course! Picys will be a deff!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Because when I told people that he had some stuff with his hocks and ruffing around his navicular(which is compleatly normal for his breed) people were saying stupid things about him going lame and such. And absess can happen, it isn't often though
> 
> Oh and eventerdrew, of course! Picys will be a deff!


Stormy, which vet told you that it's normal for any horse breed to have navicular problems or problems with his hocks? These are not things that bode well for long term soundness. In fact, they predict lameness sooner rather than later. 

Did you get recent X-rays? Did you have them examined by a good equine vet school? I would recommend doing so before using this horse for jumping or eventing.

This brings to mind an old saying, "Pretty is as pretty does." I certainly wish you the best of luck.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^Two vet's looked at his radio graphs and so did a master farrier, and they all said that warmbloods of his type will have ruffing around his navicular bone, it's just something that warmbloods have


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> ^Two vet's looked at his radio graphs and so did a master farrier, and they all said that warmbloods of his type will have ruffing around his navicular bone, it's just something that warmbloods have


 
Hmmmm


Mine doesn't ! Nor bone spurs nor anything of the same problems your horse has.........................and before you say anything he has been jumping since age 5 and barefoot at times also.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

My WB X doesn't have navicular problems either... funny. And he was competing in the 4' jumpers for a good long while. He's barefoot too.
Not trying to be rude but that statement is just, uneducated. I wouldn't just believe everything you're told, vets and farriers or not.

Horses with a certain kind of conformation might be more prone to a particular problem, but certainly not horses of just a certain type.

Good luck with your new horse!
:]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Eventing a horse with navidular problems is not fair to the horse.

I hope things work out ok and this horse doesn't end up crippled.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

He is an english WB imported, and my farrier who has been doing this for a very long time and has done many WBs say that they are just like that, and it's just going to be a problem that he has, and it doesn't bother him at all, it's just there.

And it's not a _problem_ It is a little ruffing of the navicular bone, nothing serious that would hurt him. My farrier sat there with me looking at the radio graphs and said that it is nothing.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

I hope everything goes well with him, don't forget the pictures!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> He is an english WB imported, and my farrier who has been doing this for a very long time and has done many WBs say that they are just like that, and it's just going to be a problem that he has, and it doesn't bother him at all, it's just there.
> 
> And it's not a _problem_ It is a little ruffing of the navicular bone, nothing serious that would hurt him. My farrier sat there with me looking at the radio graphs and said that it is nothing.


Reading Xrays is no walk in the park. I'm a nurse (with two BS degrees and quite a lot of grad school under my belt) and can see quite a few things on an Xray. I'm not a radiologist. I highly doubt that a farrier is able to read an Xray or has had any formal radiology training. 

Often times people selling a horse or those trying to facilitate a sale tell us what we want to hear. Did you speak with the head of equine studies at a large vet school?


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Who told you he was an English Warmblood ? As far as I can remember there is no such thing 

A warmblood bred in England ( that wasn't registered as something else )would be classed as a British Warmblood


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> He is an english WB imported, and my farrier who has been doing this for a very long time and has done many WBs say that they are just like that, and it's just going to be a problem that he has, and it doesn't bother him at all, it's just there.
> 
> And it's not a _problem_ It is a little ruffing of the navicular bone, nothing serious that would hurt him. My farrier sat there with me looking at the radio graphs and said that it is nothing.


But warmbloods aren't all like that. My trainer's 17.3 American WB who runs around training/prelim three times a month is fine. Her old PSG dressage horses (Hanoverians) were in awesome shape when she sold them when they were both around 12. My cousin has a Swedish WB cross, no leg problems, although he does have minor back issues. I know 2 other young Oldenburgs and a Dutch WB all under the age of 7 and showing heavily. They are all fine and have clean rads. It's not something all warmbloods have, you have been told wrong.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree, I have met many Warmbloods and I have NEVER heard of any of them naturally having Navicular and issues with their hocks.

If they are there, it is because of poor breeding, or being over used too early and too hard. 



> Eventing a horse with navicular problems is not fair to the horse.


I agree Wild Spot. I agree.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a warmblood that does not have this problem either. I have a question regarding your x-rays...were they taken a while back or were you present when they were taken? I ask because I had past x-rays available to me when I bought my horse but I insisted on getting a recent set. And I was there when the vet did it and it was a pretty cool experience. It was instant. He would take a picture and it would immediately go to his laptop and he could show me and explain everything to me. Fascinating! And as long as the vets that you say gave him the ok were your own vets, and not the sellers, then that's good. I love my farrier, but I don't trust him to read x-rays. 

Anyway, you must post pictures and congrats on the new horse!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

The only warmblood i've ever heard of anything like that was one that was owned by someone else that was an ex GP jumper and was started super early and too fast and started to deteriorate but any horse that has something like that should not be jumping thats like asking someone with arthritis in their hands to play piano, mayb it wont hurt right then but later they'll b in pain!

If you were told a horse has such problems and you think its ok to show them and use them.... wow! thats all i can say without getting in trouble on here


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new horse! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

all this time I thought he was a TB. haha. Teaches me to read the whole post next time!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Almost all the horses in my riding school are FWBs and none of them have Navicular and hock issues! :-|

Eventing a horse with these problems is not fair to it and very selfish.
I would never get a horse with these problems if I planned on jumping/eventing with it. i would have kept looking for a sound horse that can handle being jumped.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm wondering if you arent explaining it right... like the vet explained somethign and the way you are relaying it back is making it sound worse? Do you have a written report you can copy verbatum so we can see what you are saying?

Anyway, I don't know tons about lameness, I have a friend that has a horse that she rides dressage that has had navicular (diagnosed as a 3 year old). The horse is 25 and sound. She does use special shoes, diet, and is on 24/7 turnout and was never jumped....


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Eh, no comment. Personally I wouldn't have gone through with it. There are *plenty* of horses that have ran Prelim and don't have any problems. They won't compete the horse over Prelim for a reason..

But I know you don't want to hear it, so nevermind.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

IMO, if this horse was anything, Buck would never of sold him, I guarantee you that.

I did some research online to see what this horse has done, and I see that he has never competed Advanced, nor does he have the want/gumption to do so. I've also seen allot of online photographs of him compeating under numerous riders and he looks miserable. I don't think this is something he wants to do. 

I also see that he's a dirty stopper, which would explain how he looks when in competition. I also see in his USEA record, he's been eliminated many times. I see allot of E's and W's *withdrawn* in the majority of the comps he's been ridden in. 

He may be good for you at the very low levels you are doing, but I'd still be worried about his hocks and that navicular. 

Something else to think about, if he was a dirty stopper for more advanced riders than you, I'd hate to see the results when you're on him. 

I think there are far more better horses out there, I think you rushed into this. There are far more experienced horses out there, who are truer than this guy, healthier, heartier and honest - espcially for a rider of your level, experience, knowledge and abillity. If I were your coach, I'd of coaxed you to continue to look.

I'm not dissing him, he is beautiful to look at and I understand you are super excited about your new horse and prospects of Eventing - but I think he needs a much more experienced rider. I really don't think the two of you are going to be a good match. 

All the best to you, and all the best to your new horse.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> IMO, if this horse was anything, Buck would never of sold him, I guarantee you that.
> 
> I did some research online to see what this horse has done, and I see that he has never competed Advanced, nor does he have the want/gumption to do so. I've also seen allot of online photographs of him compeating under numerous riders and he looks miserable. I don't think this is something he wants to do.
> 
> ...



Have any links?? I really wanna see them


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

there are some pics of him on hoofclix.smugmug.com competing under his former owner. i think it was at pinetop in february but im not sure. his owners name was de Haseth


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, you've made it quite clear what you don't want to hear so, congrats (I guess) - I really hope all turns out well, for your horse's sake.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks MIEventer and eventerdrew! 

I have to agree with what MIEventer said! 
You should have searched for a horse that wouldn't have problems and researched. 
Sure he is pretty and nice to look but he does seem to need a more experienced rider and jumping him when he has Navicular and hock problems seems very unfair to him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

like i said before i have seen this horse...in person with Buck on him at Buck's farm in Ocala. my impression of him was that he had an ok jump...when he decided not to dirty stop. Buck fell off of him trying to school over a training sized fence, hence the reason the owner brough him to Buck in the first place


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...What is a dirty stop?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When the horse stops just at the base of the fence, even when the rider has not only set up the horse properly, but rode the horse solidly through seat, lower leg, upper body, hands.

Here is an example. This rider has a beautiful solid seat, secure lower leg, wonderful upper body - no reason to create the horse to refuse - but yet the horse still refuses.

A dirty stop is that 1% where the horse is to blame. Rarely happens, 99% is rider error.





 
Buck Davidson is a very competant rider, and if Westood Warrier did this to him, he'll do it to his new owner as well.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooooh one of those. thanks.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Well all I can say is I really hope it works out for the OP, unfortunately from all the info I think this will not work out and she will be stuck with a horse that was not really right for her. I am surprised with the coach, etc helping that this happened. I am so hoping that we are all wrong and it all works out. However the market is just so full of wonderful horses at reasonable prices this seems like a compromise that was not necessary.

Finding a new horse is really tough there are so many variables. If someone on a forum had first hand knowledge of a horse I was going to buy I would certainly be listening. Just saying 

Having said all the best of luck to you prove us wrong and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm interested to know how it is going with the new horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If I followed this correctly, the horse gets to her today.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Good luck with this new guy...I hope things work out for you!


----------

